# pitbull breed question



## Joker_3 (Aug 17, 2012)

i have a 8-9 week pit puppy and i know shes mixed but i dont know with what. im wondering if you guys knew somewhat what she could be mixed with. she has a wavy pattern on her back. here are some pictures of her.
thanks


----------



## circlemkennels (Aug 29, 2010)

Without papers youll never know.. without papers you dont even know if it has apbt in it 
Cute little thing though!


----------



## william williamson (Feb 26, 2006)

Not sure,
What I will share, if that's the dogs space, and it's inside with little to no ventilation, do something for that floor. Some sheet linoleum, or even the 12 in. Self adhesive. I would use A glue with the adhesive tiles as they are not going to want to stick to that plywood. Fill the nail holes and plywood joints with A filler.
Areas like that breed and incubate any sort of diseases. It's near to impossible to clean plywood properly for A dog floor unless you can saturate and soak it with A waterhose and allow it to air dry. That's an interior which you can't.
Your dog will show you his appreciation by not getting sick.


----------



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

Not a clue, but your pups super adorable!!!


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

Could seriously be anything! I will say that is one adorable puppy! I love cow dogs


----------



## BullyGal (Jun 25, 2012)

Visual breed identification is difficult, especially at such a young age. No one can be 100%, unless they know FOR SURE, EXACTLY what the parents were. That being said, as your dog gets older you may notice certain breed traits from other breeds, like the build of a Lab, attitude of a Chow or what have you. Not saying thats whats she's mixed with, just the first breeds that I could think of with obvious traits.

But she is daggum adorable and thats what matters!


----------



## Kenaii (Dec 22, 2011)

No Ped, No way of knowing what she is.
Just call her a mutt. That's most likely what she is. She's cute though


----------

